# Local detailing place to me are spending 3 days cleaning up the GTR



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Results so far, it would have taken me ages to to this


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> Results so far, it would have taken me ages to to this
> 
> View attachment 271093
> 
> ...


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Looking good. 

You can get the final marks off the inner door edge using Isopropyl Alcohol and dip cotton buds in it and apply liberally. Wear gloves. Wipe down with a micro fibre. 

Paint and side sills look great 👍


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Looks miles better now. I think Ceramic Pro guys did a great job


----------

